# Any idea who these guys are?



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/capfacsurf/5267570961/in/photostream/

A couple of weeks ago while climbing up Yerba Buena from PCH, 2 of these Geox / Lampre guys passed me me like I was standing still. Are they part of the new Italian team doing some training in SoCal? Awesome climbing skills


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

2-3 weeks ago, one of my friends encountered Mark Cavendish (!) and 4-5 other semi-random regional domestic pros, tooling along PCH. 

2 weeks ago, while descending Latigo Rd, I zipped past a group of 5-6 guys climbing Latigo ... lead guy was wearing an HTC-Columbia kit. Another Cavendish sighting? Not sure, I didn't get a good look.

Possibly a layover on the way to Tour Down Under in January? 

Except for the heavy rains in last few days, we've had really fine, mild cycling weather in So Cal. Maybe the Lampre guys (and others) have been taking advantage of the nice weather.


----------



## hodad200 (Mar 31, 2010)

Probably was them. Petacchi was at the lakers game earlier this month. 

http://twitpic.com/3dzhou

And that looks a lot like his cento uno in green

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/custom-painted-bikes-for-the-93rd-giro-ditalia/120031


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Cool sighting!


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

tom_h said:


> 2-3 weeks ago, one of my friends encountered Mark Cavendish (!) and 4-5 other semi-random regional domestic pros, tooling along PCH.


looks like the Ritte boys were riding along- http://www.ritteracing.com/blog/


----------



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

*Yep...the Lampre boys confirmation*

Well I guess I don't feel so bad being passed by Alessandro Petacchi on what's considered one of the longest sustainable climbs in the SaMo Mts...even though he is a sprinter.  

The sighting on Yerba Buena came totally by surprise. Generally we know if this caliber of riders are in the area for training.....BMC in Agoura Hills, Chris Horner doing cyclocross in Griffith Park etc. Usually seeing someone out and about in full EuroPRO kit, you think it's some fan wearing the gear...but they flew past me so quickly and smoothly, I knew it was top-shelf talent.


see you guys out there...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thedago said:


> looks like the Ritte boys were riding along- http://www.ritteracing.com/blog/


yep! 2 nights later I <del>stalked</del> saw Cav and Eisel at a Kings game at Staples. Had a chat with them in the bar between periods and they put my beer on their tab. Super cool blokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

the omegaman said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/capfacsurf/5267570961/in/photostream/
> 
> A couple of weeks ago while climbing up Yerba Buena from PCH, 2 of these Geox / Lampre guys passed me me like I was standing still. Are they part of the new Italian team doing some training in SoCal? Awesome climbing skills


No gloves.


----------



## TylerJames723 (Dec 26, 2010)

Team HTC Columbia was doing a training camp in SoCal.
I got passed by their team car on PCH, followed shortly by a group of at least 12 of them, Cav included.


----------

